# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  HELP PLEASE!! drug test

## birdman22

i have an NCAA drug test tomorrow and I have no idea what to do. The only thing of taken is M1T and i dont know if it will show up, because I have not takin it a couple days. In the past month I would say ive takin only 8 tabs. Will this even show up? wat is the detection time? is there any way i can get passed this? any diuretics or anything? please help... 

Thanks Birdman

----------


## z-overcome

birdman i took m1t and was also worried about getting tested so i did a lot of research on it, here is what i found...
10.0: Drug tests

10.1: Will prohormones show up on drug tests?

Prohormones will not show up on standard drug tests such as employment tests. Some prohormones will cause positives on tests for anabolic steroids , and many will cause positives on drug tests by athletic organizations that specifically ban prohormones. The ones that are most likely to lead to a positive test are precursors to illegal anabolic steroids such as 1,4-andro, 19-nordiol, 4-AD, DHT precursors, and the methylated versions of any of these. Methyl-1-testosterone , 1-AD, and 1-testosterone are unlikely to show up on a drug test.

10.2: How long do prohormones stay in the system?

It depends on the substance. Most prohormones, such as 1-AD/1-test and 4-AD, will probably only be detectable for 3-4 days. However, some, such as 19-nordiol, may be detectable for months. It is a good idea to cease use of any prohormone/steroid at least a month prior to the test to be on the safe side.

10.3: How can I pass a drug test?

Common methods include high water intake combined with diuretics, along with vitamin B complex and creatine to mask the unusually high water intake. The best option is to tell the organization doing the testing that you are taking a legal substance that may cause a false positive and specifically name the substance.

seems like you should be ok. drink as much water as you probally can and you shouod be cool.

----------


## D-END

> i have an NCAA drug test tomorrow and I have no idea what to do. The only thing of taken is M1T and i dont know if it will show up, because I have not takin it a couple days. In the past month I would say ive takin only 8 tabs. Will this even show up? wat is the detection time? is there any way i can get passed this? any diuretics or anything? please help... 
> 
> Thanks Birdman


M1t is specifically named on the list of banned substances by the NCAA.

----------


## LB55blitz

> M1t is specifically named on the list of banned substances by the NCAA.


Yes it is. I have the list posted on my wall right next to my comp  :Big Grin:  . Just so you know the name on this list is methyltestosterone .

The only way you are going to get through this with the NCAA is to catheter it. If you don't know what that is, it means draining all the urine from your bladder, and putting someone else's clean piss back in. You do this by inserting a catheter through your urethra and up to your kidneys to both remove and insert the piss. If you do not want to resort to this, I guess you could try drinking about 20 gallons of water within a day and taking 3 multiviatamins before your drug test, but I really doubt that will work.

I personally will have to man up and catheter it if I get test his spring, seeing as how I am running a gram of test a week throughout spring ball  :Big Grin:  . But best of luck and I hope you pass.

Oh yea, just thought of this. I am not sure how long m1t is in your system for, but... If you do test positive, you can demand a retest and completely deny the usage of it. Depending on when the retest takes place, the mat MAY be out of your system. Just an idea though.

----------


## Jantzen4k

another idea:

our coach used to watch us piss, but if yours doesnt, try this:

get your friend to pee a good amount into a condom. 

fold condom up and rubberband it inbetween your balls and penis.

itll stay warm there.

goodluck.

----------


## LB55blitz

> another idea:
> 
> our coach used to watch us piss, but if yours doesnt, try this:
> 
> get your friend to pee a good amount into a condom. 
> 
> fold condom up and rubberband it inbetween your balls and penis.
> 
> itll stay warm there.
> ...


NCAA people watch you piss. no way around it. bastards are hardcore now.

----------


## shwamin2004

I think the half-life of m1t is 3-4 weeks

----------


## BrokenBricks

The test would be over by now...i hope he didnt drink 20gal of water in a day or cram a tube into his kidney or he likely died by now....great advice  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

